# leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???



## Seawinds2201 (17. September 2008)

Vielleicht wird ´ne dumme Frage , aber seid unserem LL -urlaub beschäftigt mich das .
Wir saßen Abends im Lohals -Hafen auf Platte. War schon relativ düster ,als uns kleine leuchtende Punkte im Wasser auffielen .Anfangs nur dirket am Rand , später überall im seichten Wasser.Wie Glühwürmchen - nur halt im Wasser ...


----------



## Daniel1222 (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Es gibt Algen und Quallen die ähnlich leuchten können wie Glühwürmchen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meeresleuchten


----------



## Klinke (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

wenn lichtquellen in der nähe waren können es die reflektierenden augen von vornehmlich kaulbarschen, eher weniger bei dieser menge zandern sein. deren augen reflektieren jedes licht.


----------



## Seawinds2201 (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

da danke ich Euch erst mal ...Meeresleuchten -ich hab´s mir durchgelesen - war das sicher nicht, da die Farbe nicht so richtig passt ...An Fischaugen hatten wir auch schon gedacht,aber wieder verworfen, da keine Lichtquelle vorhanden war ....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Wenn ich im Frühjahr oder Herbst in der Ostsee stehe und dann mal etwas stärker meine Waathose bewege, dann steigen auch kleine leuchtende Blaeßchen auf. Sieht cool aus. 
Es sind definitiv keine Augen:vik::g


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Wenn ich im Frühjahr oder Herbst in der Ostsee stehe und dann mal etwas stärker meine Waathose bewege, dann steigen auch kleine leuchtende Blaeßchen auf. Sieht cool aus.


 
Ich hoffe die riechen nicht.....

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Neeeeee, jedenfalls nicht gleich. Erst wenn ich die Hose ausziehe. 
Es ist aber dann auch mit dem leuchten vorbei
Maximal tränen dann die Augen, von leuchten keine Spur.


----------



## rob (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

das ist fluoreszierendes also nachleuchtendes plankton.
wenn die durch wellen aneinander reiben bzw durch gespült werden, fangen die an zu leuchten.
sieht man oft in den wärmeren meeren und natürlich nur nachts.
selbst hab ich es schon oft erlebt, mal heftiger mal weniger stark.je nach dem wie planktonreich das wasser gerade war.aber ist immer genial anzusehen.
vor allem wenn man mit der hand oder dem blinker durchfährt.man sieht jeden wasserwirbel.

lg rob


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*



rob schrieb:


> das ist selbstleuchtendes plankton.
> wenn die durch wellen aneinander reiben bzw durch gespült werden, fangen die an zu leuchten.
> sieht man oft in den wärmeren meeren und natürlich nur nachts.
> selbst hab ich es schon oft erlebt, mal heftiger mal weniger stark.je nach dem wie planktonreich das wasser gerade war.aber ist immer genial anzusehen.
> ...



Und ich dachte schon, es wäre etwas schlimmes:vik::vik:

Hallo ROB. Rufe dich heute Abend mal an, aber nicht wegen dem Umzug


----------



## rob (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

jau, macht das!
bis denne#h


----------



## Daniel1222 (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Hab so ein Meeresleuchten auch mal gesehen. War in Holland an der Küste Nachts. Sieht toll aus. Immer wenn die Wellen gebrochen sind fing der Schaumkamm an grünlich zu leuchten, wie das Grün bei Glühwürmchen. 

Und nein^^ auch wenns in Holland war, es waren keine merkwürdigen Zigaretten im Umlauf^^


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*



Daniel1222 schrieb:


> Hab so ein Meeresleuchten auch mal gesehen. War in Holland an der Küste Nachts. Sieht toll aus. Immer wenn die Wellen gebrochen sind fing der Schaumkamm an grünlich zu leuchten, wie das Grün bei Glühwürmchen.
> 
> Und nein^^ auch wenns in Holland war, es waren keine merkwürdigen Zigaretten im Umlauf^^




Sicher????
Wann war das?? Welches Jahr? Hatten wir nicht vor kurzem einen spektakulären Jahrestag eines nicht so einwandfrei funktionierendes Atomkraftwerk gehabt?


----------



## Daniel1222 (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

 Das war diesen Sommer 

Aber leider keine möglichkeit zum Angeln gehabt^^


----------



## Fischmansfriend (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

oder das waren lauter abgerissene Brandungsvorfächer mit Fluoperlen dran.....|supergri


----------



## Klaus S. (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Das sind alte Knicklichter die die bekloppten Angler ins Wasser geworfen haben. Ist echt ne Scheiß Angewohnheit von machen "Anglern".


----------



## Allround_angler (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Das sogenannte Meeresleuchten sieht man nicht nur bei brechenden Wellen. Wenn man den nassen Sand mit seinen Schuhen oder Füssen eindrückt beginnt sogar dieser zu leuchten. Hab ich selbst mal erlebt und ist ein einmaliges Erlebnis.


----------



## Tulpe2 (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Wenn eis einzelne Pünktchen auf dem Grund waren:

Es könnten Seeringel- oder "Schlick-" Würmer gewesen sein ... |rolleyes


----------



## DerMayor (17. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

HAbe diesen Sommer In Dänemark N8s im hafen einen Dorsch gefangen, der beim Keschern an der Spundwand an der Schwanzflosse  ein Blitzartiges, helles Leuchten aufwies. Bei Nährer Betrachtung hat sich eine Qualle an den Fisch geklammert und beim Keschern Gefahr gewittert und eine eigene Lihctquelle erzeugt. War schon unheimlich.


----------



## JoseyWales (18. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*



Allround_angler schrieb:


> Das sogenannte Meeresleuchten sieht man nicht nur bei brechenden Wellen. Wenn man den nassen Sand mit seinen Schuhen oder Füssen eindrückt beginnt sogar dieser zu leuchten. Hab ich selbst mal erlebt und ist ein einmaliges Erlebnis.



Genau das habe ich als Jugendlicher vor 20 Jahren an der Ostsee erlebt. Jeder Fussabdruck leuchtete hinter mir her...leider konnte ich dieses grandiose Schauspiel nie wieder erleben....


----------



## mcmc (19. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

Ich meine, das sind in der Ostsee kleine Krabben, die ein Leuchtorgan haben. Es dient vielleicht der Suche nach einem Krabbenmädchen oder Krabbenjungen.:l


----------



## Seawinds2201 (19. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

leuchttechnisch gesehen ist ja richtig was los im Wasser !!!!Dank Euch allen für die Antworten . Soviele verschiedene Meinungen !?     #c

Janna


----------



## SimonHH (27. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*

...nach ner kiste bier fang ich auch an zu leuchten |rolleyes


----------



## Seawinds2201 (28. September 2008)

*AW: leuchten im Wasser -was ist das ???*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...nach ner kiste bier fang ich auch an zu leuchten |rolleyes


 


Im Wasser ??? Genial   :q


----------

